
Mistakes startups make (and you should avoid) - admp
http://alexblom.com/blog/2011/01/mistakes-startups-make-and-you-should-avoid/
======
swombat
[http://swombat.com/2011/1/20/how-to-write-good-startup-
advic...](http://swombat.com/2011/1/20/how-to-write-good-startup-advice-
articles)

 _> When writing a startup article, be very careful not to extrapolate from
one experience that happened to you to a general rule for startup. "X startup
mistakes" or "Y startup tips" are basically collections of generalisations
based on personal experiences. Some of your points may even be correct by
sheer luck, but the short-form nature of a list of tips means that even those
don't have the necessary context to be really useful._

Please pick each of your points in this blog post, and give it its own
article, and provide the context within which it applies, and how to action it
effectively. Then you'll have a great series of articles that make a
difference...

